# is possible get 50+ joules?



## robertjuliana (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi everyone, ive bought gzk ott legend l1, 49.0US $ |Lenda de titânio otd l1 & l2|Ferramentas de pesca| - AliExpress and have a question... Its possible use 1,5mm or 2mm band to get 50+ joules? or approximately?

thanks and happy new year for all!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i dont know what a joules is,but welcome to the forum


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

skarrd said:


> i dont know what a joules is,but welcome to the forum


50 joules equals 36 foot pounds of energy.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I don't have the total answer, but maybe this is a start...

Need the mass of the ammo you plan to shoot.

Here is an old thread if you're interested.

You might play around with this Kinetic Energy Calculator to give yourself an idea of the speeds required to achieve what you're asking.

For example, say a 3/8" steel ball is approximately 3.5 grams.

Using these values: 50J and 3.5g results in 378 m/h or 555 ft/s or 169 m/s or 609 km/h.

The spec you provided for the l1 shows the fork tip width at 20mm.

I know thicker bands are slower.

Provide your draw length,

Maybe others will chime in.

Welcome to the forum.

P.S. Forgot to mention there is some useful information over on the other forum in regards to ammo size and band setup to help give you some ideas. Here is the link to the specific data. There is similar data here on this site too; I just don't have the links at hand. Maybe do a search.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Near as I can tell I think you are talking about , or the equivalent of foot pounds energy,, if so 50 joules is around 36 foot pounds, if I am understanding,, soooo would be mighty tough to get that out of a latex powered hand held slingshot near as I can tell,,,,, I. Think


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

From the data I posted above:

















So if you can draw some of those 2mm bands, cut similar to above, to a full 63" butterfly, then maybe you'll get a 1/2" steel ball close.

Remember it depends on the mass of the projectile; maybe you need some tungsten ammo. Check this timely thread...


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Maybe this video from Jörg will help; be sure to read comments.

SmarterEveryDay also has some pertinent videos.


----------



## robertjuliana (Jan 1, 2022)

wow thanks for the informations guys!! ill get the informations to try maximize my slingshot power.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

StringSlap said:


> 50 joules equals 36 foot pounds of energy.


Ahh,Thank you


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Power Rangers is the place to see what others have done to achieve high power.









Power Rangers


Do you enjoy shooting heavy pull slingshots with lots of power? Like to bust things up? This is the Club for you. Here's how to become a Power Ranger. Find a bandset/ammo combination that will produce at least 180 feet (54.86 meters) per second or higher velocity and 15 lb/ft (20.4 joules)...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Dulmit (May 21, 2020)

For 50J+ you really have to rely on heavier ammo, since latex speed will limit lighter ammo. A 1/2" lead ball at 300ft/s would be around 51J. Using a full butterfly it should be possible, but not easy. The draw weight when you start getting into those numbers can get hefty. A 0.7" lead ball would only need to hit 190 ft/s to get 55J.


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

The force in joule is: F=(M*V^2=/2
F = Joules
M = Kg
V = m/s
If you know the weight of the ammunition you want to use then the speed is: V = Ѵ (F*2*M)


----------

